# A couple Bell supporters



## Rufus (May 3, 2011)

Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More

Commenting on Mark Driscolls post about Franklin Graham criticizing Bell. 
The main supporter posted about Hell not being coined until the 7th century and being a pagan creation....rebuttals?


----------



## AThornquist (May 3, 2011)

I don't know the answer to some of their objections, but I appreciate Driscoll, Graham, _et al_ who have spoken forthrightly about Bell and his heresy.


----------



## Christopher88 (May 3, 2011)

I heard Frank and Bill argue over hell. You know it was an uneducated response in apologetics. 



A subject like hell a Christian should be able to give a clear answer to. Jesus spoke more on hell than Heaven. There are a few chapters in the old Testament on hell, the new testament preaches on hell. Heaven is more of a mystery than hell. 




As for Driscoll, I did not see what you were talking about with Driscoll's face-book comment. Both Mark and Frank believe in hell. 
Who was Mark calling a heretic? I assume it is Bell he was calling out.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (May 3, 2011)

Scripture was written before the 7th century. Scripture teaches about hell. Rebutted!


----------



## Rufus (May 3, 2011)

> As for Driscoll, I did not see what you were talking about with Driscoll's face-book comment. Both Mark and Frank believe in hell.
> Who was Mark calling a heretic? I assume it is Bell he was calling out.



Mark Driscoll posts links on his facebook often, it was a link of Franklin Graham on the O'Reilly Factor when he was asked what he thought about Rob Bell.


----------

